# Interconnect cables



## jdick2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there any difference between audio interconnects and subwoofer cables. The reson I ask is I need to run about 25 ft of cable from rcvr to amp for surround speaker. I have a subwoofer cable, but was sure if I could use it.



John


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Generally no difference.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unless they are the real skinny cheap cables that come with most consumer grade stuff you wont have any problems. The skinny cables should not be run farther than 6'


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Even the cheapest cables can be fine in most cases. Unless you experience a problem I would not be concerned with the size.


----------

